# Wild camping Isle of Skye



## tandc (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,
 We are looking for some advice on wildcamping on the isle of skye over the years we have been on lots
 of aires in france but we have never done any wild camping in this country.We have downloaded the wildcamping poi,s
  off this site but just wondered if anyone could recommend any good wildcamping places on skye preferably on the coast
 or any other nice places you know of in this area.I suppose we are asking this question because we feel a bit nervous about 
  wild camping as we were when we started using the aires in france hope you can help us please many thanks in advance
                            tandc


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thoroughly recommend overnighting by the bay at Ord, on the Sleat peninsula. The views across to the Cuillins are breathtaking. (It's a good one if you're coming or going from the ferry at Armadale too, but if you've an old or not very powerful van, watch out for the hill out of Ord on the Tarkavaig/Toskavaig side as it's very steep at the top! The road into Ord from the main Broadford to Armadale road is fine though.)


----------



## tandc (Mar 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## fairytooth (Mar 14, 2013)

If you want to stopover in Portree, here is a quiet little spot with a great view 

57.415661,-6.186601  on Google Maps


----------



## Debroos (Mar 14, 2013)

The car park for the Old Man of Storr on the A 855 north of Portree is very sheltered if it's blowing a hooley (you'd have to check the wind direction of course!)
Sorry I can't figure out how to do the ref no....


----------



## sparrks (Mar 14, 2013)

Debroos said:


> The car park for the Old Man of Storr on the A 855 north of Portree is very sheltered if it's blowing a hooley (you'd have to check the wind direction of course!)
> Sorry I can't figure out how to do the ref no....



A very nice area, but haven't they just cut all the trees down? It might be rather more exposed now. I'm sure someone wil know.


----------



## tandc (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,
      just like to say thank you for all your answers so far .we are soooo grateful for all the information you have given us
                              very many thanks tandc.:wacko:


----------



## sparrks (Mar 14, 2013)

Take a trip out to Elgol, too many places to overnight on route to list. The Quiraing is a great place to visit, again many places nearby. Neist Point another great place. Enjoy


----------



## Zennor (Mar 14, 2013)

*View looking towards Uig bay Isle of Skye*


----------



## Zennor (Mar 14, 2013)

*View towards Skye bridge*


----------



## Zennor (Mar 14, 2013)

*Kilt Rock*


----------



## Zennor (Mar 14, 2013)

*Neist point lighthouse*


----------



## Zennor (Mar 14, 2013)

*The Cullins from Elgol bay early morning*


----------



## Zennor (Mar 14, 2013)

*Enjoy your trip*

Hope these pics give you an idea how wonderful Skye is .
We spent a week up there last April no mozzies then ,really bad in summer.


----------

